# Reviving/putting colour back into a leather jacket?



## Blue Hills (20 Jan 2022)

Have the idea that this may have been asked before, but a quick search finds nothing.

I have a much valued black leather jacket but it has lost colour - maybe through a bag strap rubbing.

How do I revive it - put colour back into it and restore the essentially sound leather?

I have the idea that the "bodgers" idea of shoe polish or shoe nourishing stuff is a throroughly bad idea.

And that the treatment may be different depending on whether the jacket appears to absorb moisture or not?

Over to you wise souls/leather fetishists for any top tips about products/procedures to sort it.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2022)

Wonder if one of the kits you can buy to repair scratches and scuffs on leather couches might work?


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jan 2022)

I understand from wife who knows about these things both these are good but the Skidmores is best. Unfortunately may be difficult to get hold of now.

One word is caution, you’re never going to look like the Fonz again.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Mar 2022)

Update

After establishing that the leather on the jacket was non absorbent,

(there's different stuff depending on whether is or not - good guidance on suppliers site and they answered a query of mine very quickly)

Bought this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252750523324

plus some stuff you clean the leather with before applying.

Initial results looking good.

Bag may rub it all off again in time - we'll see.

Slight concern that rain might cause it issues so will ensure wearing black jeans boots and socks.

We'll see.


----------

